# Old town Otter



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

All right...I'm starting the buying process for a kayak...assuming I want to get a bare boat and add my own rod holder, anchor line, and paddle holder...this one seems to fit the bill(do it yourself, save the money)....

I really just want to know if anyone around here fishes out of one or knows anybody who does? What height would you recommend being the upper limit? I've read lots of good things about this boat for day trips which is exactly what I need it for...Please let me know as it looks like about $230 which is a deal imo. Thanks guys!

-Jim

No comments from the cheese gallery as I know there is some distaste in the lil ol otter!


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I bought one for my wife, and I won't be able to use it because it is too small. I am 6'4'' and 200lbs. The cockpit is rather small. It only has a 250lb weight cap. The problem with the otter is that it has no foot rests and no place to strap a cooler unless you add those, which were added on the one I bought. I paid 200 bucks for a lightly used one with those two things added and a paddle and dry bag. If you are wanting to stay in that same price range try a perception swifty/sparky. They offer a few more features for the same price. I like a little bigger boat (11ft) for fishing, cause there is more cockpit room and more weight cap. (450lb). They do come at a higher price, but I feel they are well worth the extra $. Also if you do any overnight floats the extra storage is nice. You can also get one with dry storage in the longer lengths. I would not go over 12ft if you plan on fishing small creeks as they get hard to steer. My local dealer does not even carry the Otter because of the lack of ammenities. Check out dagger, perception, and wilderness systems for models. Hope this helps.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Get ahold of Creekwalker, he fishes from an Otter, he's a fair sized guy, never heard him complain.
LMJeff


----------



## Bluegillmaster (Apr 1, 2006)

I recently traded my canoe for an Otter, I feel that I am a little too big for it, well I know I am too big for it. Im 6'3" pushing 250. Haven't used it much. I tried it at cowan, but it was like paddling a barge with me in it. My only real complaint is that it is too small. I plan on just taking it from riffle to riffle on the Little Miami. And wade fishing. If that doesn't work out., I might trade up or sell it.


P.S. The sit-on-top kayaks seem like they work out much better for fishing. It seems like they are worth the money.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Absolutely nothing wrong with an Otter! However, foot braces are much more important than you might think, and well worth the money to have them installed.

Now, I have been fishing from Perception Swifty for about 6 years, and I love that little boat. I have plenty of room, but Im only 56. It is very stable, and will turn on a dime. You just are not going to break any speed records.

If I were in the market for my first kayak, I would probably go with an OT Rush. They are on sale for $329 at BPS. The foot braces, half skirt (I want one myself), and deck rigging are well worth the extra money. Also, the flat deck lines of the Rush are screaming to have fishing modifications added!


----------



## yaker (Jan 20, 2006)

I have been fishing with an otter for 6 years and it has been ok for me. I bought foot pegs from Old Town and installed them myself, they work fine. Granted, there isn't a whole lot of room in the cockpit but it is easy to carry and transport. If you are under 200 lbs. i think you will like it . Good luck.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I've used my Otter for probably 5 years now for fishing and like it a lot. I'm 6'0 235lbs and it does tend to be a little difficult to paddle in slack water....at least compared to some canoes and larger kayaks I've been with. However, I think at least part of the problem is due to the short wide nature of the boat design, it just doesn't cut as well. The other part is my size  

I got mine on sale at Dick's for half price. I added foot pegs, a paddle holder, and deck rigging on the front. I also bought a skirt and dry bag. 

The only two things I would consider mandatory additions are the foot pegs and deck rigging. However, at 6'4" your feet will probably touch the foam in the front! I don't necessarily know if this is good or bad, but you could probably use the foam as your foot pegs 

The deck rigging is required because you don't have much room to store anything. The seat makes putting anything in the back of the boat difficult. I usually just store my skirt back there.

I should also note that I fish with very little tackle. I normally only have a waist pack or vest with one or two Plano type small tackle boxes and one rod.

One more thing I will mention is that I like the way the Otter slides over riffles and such. The bottom of the boat will give a little and let you slide through riffles quite shallow...even at my weight. The boat is holding up well through all of this too, I really treat it pretty rough when creek/river fishing.

I've had my Otter in the Ocean, on 3 of the Great Lakes, New River and Greenbier River (WV) in some small white water, Ohio River, and on several ponds, Lakes, and creeks in Ohio. I'm sure I was pushing the limits some on my little boat, but it was possible 

Now, having said all of that, if I were going to get myself a boat right now and had the money, I would probably go for an 11 footer of some kind. I don't know from experience, but reading several posts on hear and based on my experience with the 8+ foot Otter, I think an 11 footer would be about an ideal size for creek/stream/river and pond/lake fishing in our area.

That's my story...hope it helps.

CW


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I have an Otter also, had it for 3 years and love it to death. I'm 5'8" about 190lbs. and it handles great in skinny water and is pretty stable. Only drawbacks are lack of room and speed, but for me the otter does EVERYTHING I need, I fish with 2 poles(have 2 rod holders that can be removed in seconds) bring a dry sack, a lunch box and 1 gallon for ice tea, and a GPS mount. I want to add foot pedals this winter and deck rigging. In about 2 years I'll get a SOT for me and rig till I puke, and the otter goes to my now 8 year old son. Otters RULE!!!!!


----------

